# Does Premiere fix Onkyo audio drop-outs?



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Does Premiere fix the known center channel audio dropout problem with certain Onkyo receivers (my SR705)? I'd hate to upgrade and find out I still have to hit pause/play every now and then to get my audio back.

Of course the other option is to upgrade my Onkyo. Can anyone with an Onkyo 707 please confirm that it works fine (no audio dropouts) with a Tivo HD?

juls


----------



## nugga22 (Jan 17, 2008)

julsssark said:


> Does Premiere fix the known center channel audio dropout problem with certain Onkyo receivers (my SR705)? I'd hate to upgrade and find out I still have to hit pause/play every now and then to get my audio back.
> 
> Of course the other option is to upgrade my Onkyo. Can anyone with an Onkyo 707 please confirm that it works fine (no audio dropouts) with a Series 3?
> 
> juls


While I don't know if the 707 fixed this issue, I do know that my Onkyo 885 exhibits the center channel drops. Quite possibly the most annoying bug I have in my HT gear. Not that the bug is significant enough to make me stop using my TiVoHD, but I do hope the Premiere will fix it.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

For what it's worth I've never noticed center chanel dropout with my TiVo HD and Onkyo 607 (connected w/ HDMI)


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan! Perhaps Onkyo fixed the problem with their x07 series.

juls


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

I have the 705 and have never experienced this problem.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Thunderclap -- are you connecting your 705 to your Tivo HD using an HDMI cable?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have a 705 and in the 2 yrs Ive had it the center channel has only gone out twice. First time it happened I was playing back CSI. Heard all the other sounds but no talking from people.


----------



## TivoInNY (Dec 19, 2002)

I have a TX-SR707 connected to my Series 3 via HDMI. Been running the setup for about four months now and have never had a dropout.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

julsssark said:


> Thunderclap -- are you connecting your 705 to your Tivo HD using an HDMI cable?


I am.


----------



## rbtconsultants (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't know if it's the same issue you are discussing and I haven't looked into it in a while, but I have problems with FOX and AMC when I use AC3 passthru to my Onko receiver. I get audio dropouts. I get this from my Tivo, and also from my HTPC using HD Homerun/Sage TV to record/play back shows. I don't have HDMI on my Onkyo receiver so I use SP/DIF optical. 

My understanding from back when I researched this was that Onkyo had a bug with decoding certain things in the AC3 stream. 

It has nothing to do with the recording per se, just playback, so the solution for me has always been to switch audio to PCM when I watch those channels. 

Bob


----------



## jwatkins80504 (Apr 3, 2006)

I experience this problem with my one year old Integra receiver (a member of the Onkyo family). It seems to happen when I skip forward or back with Tivo. The center channel volume drops significantly or goes out altogether. It only happens occasionally. I hit pause twice to fix it. I have an Integra DTR-9.9 receiver. It isn't a big deal, so I've just lived with it. I thought it was a Tivo issue; I never thought that it might be a receiver issue. I have a TivoHD XL connected to the receiver via HDMI.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

The 705 has a audio handshake delay problem with AC3 that is most obvious when 30 sec skipping. There is a firmware fix for the problem which you can do yourself or have Onkyo do it. Not sure if yours is still under warranty. I have a 705 and used to have this problem with HR10-250 and DirecTV HR21-100. It is not exactly the same as your problem but worth a shot to see if it could fix your issue.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Hoyty -- thanks for the info. My 705 is still under warranty. Onkyo told me I needed to send it to a service center for the repair. Did you send it in or did you fix it yourself?


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

I did it myself. You can get lots of details from http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1016297 I won't say it is super simple but if you are comfortable with serial cables and command prompt it is doable. If you decide to do it yourself and you need the dongle let me know and I will send it to you since I don't need it anymore. (about the size of a quarter)


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Thunderclap said:


> I have the 705 and have never experienced this problem.


i had the 705 and sold it because of this problem. If you were using bitstream audio over HDMI, it happened.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since we are discussing the 705 has any one found a way to program the tivo remote to turn the power on and off. I can get it to turn off but not back on. Seems the 705 uses 2 diff signals. Right now I leave the 705 on all the time but mute the sound.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Hoty -- thanks for the kind offer. My 705 is under warranty so I am just going to send it in. It seems like it would be easier for Onkyo just to release a firmware update. Thanks for the info!

juls


----------



## AKAKAK (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a Premier XL and an Onkyo TX-NR807 and do not have the sound issue that you mentioned.


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

I got my SR705 back from the repair depot and it now works correctly (no more center channel drop outs). What is interesting is that in addition to the firmware update, they also replaced the HDMI DSP PCB assembly and the PC board assembly.


----------

